

Hacker News Turned 7 years old on February 20 - citizenkeys
http://ycuniverse.com/hacker-news-sixth-birthday

======
citizenkeys
Hacker News also got a server upgrade a year ago:
[http://ycuniverse.com/hacker-news-upgrade](http://ycuniverse.com/hacker-news-
upgrade)

